# how a butterfly destroyed the roof



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

hope this link works for y'all
How_a_butterfly_destroyed_my_neighbors_roof!.wmv


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> hope this link works for y'all
> How_a_butterfly_destroyed_my_neighbors_roof!.wmv


Hi,

It didn't work Ken - I presume this is the one you wanted to post


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thats the one thank you


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Great clip - thanks

Slightly off theme - 



 - and -


----------

